

The Hacker from Mars - xk0der
http://hiddenreflex.com/main/?p=33

======
brk
Funny story, I have interviewed guys like this. There are times in interviews
where I have wished there was a giant "EJECT" button, or some mechanism
similar to those stupid "talent" shows where you can just abruptly cancel
someones performance at the point you know it is hopeless.

